# Friendcaster 5.0



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]
I've been messing around with the latest edition of Friendcaster, the 5.0 update is quite nice. I am just wondering if anyone knows if Friendcaster notifies users of common notifications on Facebook, such as someone "liking" your status or commenting on a status? I don't seem to get these notifications. [/background]


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes it does. So far I like the update I just don't like how it wakes the phone up to notify.


----------

